# White Bass on The Grill



## DannyTX (May 14, 2011)

White Bass, or as we call them south of the Red River, Sand Bass or Sandies, are outstanding on the grill / griddle. 

I brush them with either olive oil or canola oil.  I dust them with Zatarains or Lemon Pepper.  These in the picture are with Zatarains.  I then put the oiled and seasoned side down on a hot griddle.  By the time I can brush oil on and season the upside they are ready to flip.  When they flake easily they are ready.  I have also cooked Crappie and Catfish this way with great results!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 15, 2011)

They look good Danny, got a nice looking crust..bet there tasty too


----------



## BigAL (May 15, 2011)

Looks great!  Oh how I wish I lived near water. :x   Been too long since we've had fresh fish.  You could share ya know.


----------



## Don Cash (May 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## cookking (May 15, 2011)

That is a fantastic cook! I love them just like you did 'em.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## bbquzz (May 15, 2011)

Looks great and sounds easy enough, I'm going to store this one for future reference, thanks.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2011)

What Nick and Buzz said.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 16, 2011)

yummy!


----------



## muddave (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking Bass


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking fish fry Danny. Nothing like a crispy bite of white fish to satisfy the taste buds.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice!!!!! Looks like they would make some outstanding fish tacos.


----------

